# Swine Syndicate kids make the news



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 21, 2009)

November issue of the National Barbeque News has a shot of the boys cooking burgers on page 20 at Smokin' Eagles BBQ Festival.  Congrats on the Kids Q winnings.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Nov 22, 2009)

That is great!  So proud of those two!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 22, 2009)

Can anyone scan the pic? M and D are a blast. Great boys. The dog's are bringing them up right.

Pigs


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Can anyone scan the pic? M and D are a blast. Great boys. The dog's are bringing them up right.
> 
> Pigs



I just got my scanner back.  Here ya go.


----------



## honcho (Nov 24, 2009)

Those kids did great, they were more pro then most teams I've seen.
The upbringing must have had a lot to do with it,,
 the whole bunch are real pro's at any comp


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 25, 2009)

They are awesome kids from an amazing Family.


----------

